# Female guppy behavior



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi i got 2 female guppies and 1 male guppy today. I put them in the tank about 2 hours ago and for the first hour and a half they seemed fine now the one female is nipping at tne male and female(more at the female). There are no other tank mates and the ammonia is 0 nitrate 0 and nitriye 30. Will this problem clear up afer time im just worried.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What size tank? Any fish will get nippy if its too crowded. You can add floating plants (live or fake) to give hiding places.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

It is a 10 gallon tank.


----------

